# HELP, I've messed up my K3! UPDATE: Hacks DO void your warranty!!



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I wanted to install the font hack on my K3.  I've successfuly installed the screensaver hack, no problems.  So I followed the instructions (or thought I did) and now after my Kindle restarts, I'm on Home screen, page 1 of 4, showing my Collections.  I can Page Forward and it'll go to page 2, but nothing else.  Won't go forward to any other pages.  And while on page 1, if I move the cursor down and click on one of my Collections, it won't open.  It highlights the Collection but won't open anything in it.

HELP!!!

Update:  Friday morning.  I called Kindle customer service and since I admitted that I had tried to install a hack, they were sympathetic but didn't try very hard to help me.  The only thing they offered me was a refurb unit for $86.  Or told me I could try to get a replacement through Square Trade.

My Kindle was at the point where I was ready to do a Reset to Factory Defaults.  But I could not even get to the menu to do that!  When I went to Home, then clicked on Menu / Settings, nothing happened.  I couldn't get to the next menu where I had the choice to Reset to Factory Defaults.  I posted a plea on MobileReads, someone responded and said try to hold down the Menu button while it was starting up.  For a while I couldn't even get it to do a reboot.  I had to hold the power button for 30 seconds repeatedly to get it to do a reboot.  I was sick, totally sick, mad at myself over the whole thing.

I finally was able to Reset to Factory Defaults, so today I'm busy re-downloading all of my books, and putting them into Collections.  I can't remember where half of them were before.

So I'm definitely done with hacks.  I'm not even putting the screensaver hack back on, even though I never had any trouble with that one.  I'm gonna sit myself down to read on my beloved Kindle, and just be happy with what I have.

But everyone please be warned:  Installing a hack on your Kindle DOES VOID YOUR WARRANTY.  That's what my customer service rep told me.


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

I would just reboot/restart your K3 and stay away from mods/hacks.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Teinouji said:


> and stay away from mods/hacks.


I'll second that. 

Trying uninstalling the hack and hope that fixes the problem.

Mike


----------



## Kimble (Oct 29, 2010)

The hack page has instructions on how to reverse the hack.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Good morning, I was up late last night trying to get this resolved.  Posted on MobileReads and someone offered a solution which finally worked.  I had to set my Kindle to Factory Defaults, but at least it's working now.  So today I've got to move 200 books back into Collections.  I've learned my lesson, no more hacks for me.


----------



## jhall124 (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought of doing the screen-saver hack but then thought, "How often to I even look at the screen saver pics"?

I've hacked other devices, mainly cell phones, but learned that it is best to just use the device as it's designed.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

jhall124 said:


> I thought of doing the screen-saver hack but then thought, "How often to I even look at the screen saver pics"?
> 
> I've hacked other devices, mainly cell phones, but learned that it is best to just use the device as it's designed.


Lesson learned for me as well!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patricia, The hacks do not void your warranty.. But Amazon does not support them. In other words, if the Kindle is messed up due to the hack, Amazon can't help you fix it. this is what happened with you. But if the hacks are on and something ELSE goes wrong with your Kindle, then they will help.

I'm glad you were able to get it working again.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Patricia, The hacks do not void your warranty.. But Amazon does not support them. In other words, if the Kindle is messed up due to the hack, Amazon can't help you fix it. this is what happened with you. But if the hacks are on and something ELSE goes wrong with your Kindle, then they will help.
> 
> I'm glad you were able to get it working again.


Heather, I know that's what I have read numerous times here on the forum, but the rep that I talked to stated flatly that the hacks do void the warranty. Because now I'm worried that if something else happens to it, not related to hacks, are they going to tell me sorry, you voided your warranty when you tried to install the hack??


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Heather, I know that's what I have read numerous times here on the forum, but the rep that I talked to stated flatly that the hacks do void the warranty. Because now I'm worried that if something else happens to it, not related to hacks, are they going to tell me sorry, you voided your warranty when you tried to install the hack??


I've always had the hacks on my Kindles, I've had to send a couple back for reasons, and with the one time they asked me to remove the hack so they could troubleshoot a battery drain issue, I've never had an issue. I think the rep was referring to the fact that they can't fix your Kindle if the hack causes a problem.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Under the Magnuson-Moss warranty act a modification of a product voids a warranty only to the extent that the modification caused the failure.

Thus, if the hack makes the Kindle unable to boot you are not covered for not being able to use your ereader.  

If, however, the e-ink screen fails for reasons unrelated to the hack the warranty applies.

This distinction is difficult enough to apply to physical objects, such as a car and enthusiast modifications.  It is even trickier when it comes to computerized gadgets with an ostensibly closed operating system such as a Kindle or cell phone.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you Elk, that's interesting to know.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I've always had the hacks on my Kindles, I've had to send a couple back for reasons, and with the one time they asked me to remove the hack so they could troubleshoot a battery drain issue, I've never had an issue. I think the rep was referring to the fact that they can't fix your Kindle if the hack causes a problem.


Ok, so he was saying that I could not get a replacement free because the failure was due to me installing the hack. But if it fails for some other reason, I should be able to get a replacement, it sounds like.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Thank you Elk, that's interesting to know.


 

I think it is good to know under your circumstances.

I am really glad to hear however that you were able to fix your problem. I'm sure it was scary for a while.

It's too bad that you had a problem with the hack. It's a nice mod.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Ok, so he was saying that I could not get a replacement free because the failure was due to me installing the hack. But if it fails for some other reason, I should be able to get a replacement, it sounds like.


Yes.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Elk said:


> I think it is good to know under your circumstances.
> 
> I am really glad to hear however that you were able to fix your problem. I'm sure it was scary for a while.
> 
> It's too bad that you had a problem with the hack. It's a nice mod.


Scary? Scary? I'm not at all ashamed to admit that I was crying, real tears just rolling down my cheeks. I imagine I felt the same way people do when they accidentally injure their pet in an accident, I just kept asking myself, how could I have done this to my KINDLE?!?!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

FWIW, I installed the font hack on my K3, tried several fonts, did not find any I liked better than the preloaded one I use (the "condensed" font), and so uninstalled it. I think it had a bigger impact on the K2 with the lower contrast screen, but on the K3 it's purely an aesthetic choice now.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

NogDog said:


> FWIW, I installed the font hack on my K3, tried several fonts, did not find any I liked better than the preloaded one I use (the "condensed" font), and so uninstalled it. I think it had a bigger impact on the K2 with the lower contrast screen, but on the K3 it's purely an aesthetic choice now.


I was reading a book in which the print just looked a little lighter to me. I particularly like the Georgia2 font and had it on my K2, thought I would try it on my K3. But I won't be doing it again.


----------



## TheKindleWorm (Sep 11, 2010)

So glad you got it all working again OP 

Some people love hacking their devices but to me it isn't worth the risk if something should go wrong. But each to their own and at least it worked out for you ok. Thank goodness.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Did anyone ever get the font hacks for K3 working?  I decided not to wait for them, since I like the K3 sans serif font very well.  I have the K2 Font hack for Helvetica2.  I have the screensaver hack on my K3.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have done the screensaver hack but have never successfully done the font hack for the K3. To fix any issues experienced with the font hack all you need to do is copy the original fonts back into the fonts folder. Learnt from experience. I have had a kindle replaced by Amazon that was hacked because the page buttons weren't working. They didn't ask if it was hacked because it wasn't relevant to the issue.

I hacked the fonts on the k2 but just cannot get satisfaction with the k3 font hack.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Did anyone ever get the font hacks for K3 working? I decided not to wait for them, since I like the K3 sans serif font very well. I have the K2 Font hack for Helvetica2. I have the screensaver hack on my K3.


I think the font hacks are working OK, I just did something wrong when I installed it.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Scary? Scary? I'm not at all ashamed to admit that I was crying, real tears just rolling down my cheeks.


Perfectly reasonable.

I have accidentally done things to computers, etc. that have resulted in a full-body flush of panic and misery. I have always been able to resolve the issue but that initial feeling is dreadful.

Kindles become real friends for many people.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I have done the screensaver hack but have never successfully done the font hack. To fix any issues experienced with the font hack all you need to do is copy the original fonts back into the fonts folder. Learnt from experience. I have had a kindle replaced by Amazon that was hacked because the page buttons weren't working. They didn't ask if it was hacked because it wasn't relevant to the issue.
> 
> I hacked the fonts on the k2 but just cannot get satisfaction with the k3 font hack.


Pushka, I had the font hack on my K2, had no problems installing it or with the Kindle functioning with it. I'm glad to hear that my Kindle IS still under warranty as far as other things going wrong with it.


----------



## domisa (Dec 26, 2010)

Help, help, help - please!

I used the ScreenSaver Hack and it works wonderfully. But now I have to send my Kindle3 back because of manufacturer flaws and want to remove the hack before I send it in.  I can't get the un-install to work. Can anyone help me figure this out.  I have only done the one for ScreenSavers not the fonts etc. 

I updated the firmware on my Kindle to the latest - 3.0.3 before using the hack. I have tried several times to get it to "update" with the un-install and it will not give me the option. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You probably should post this in the Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting thread, you'll get more responses.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

domisa said:


> But now I have to send my Kindle3 back because of manufacturer flaws and want to remove the hack before I send it in.


I wouldn't worry about it. The manufacturing flaws are unrelated to the hack. I also have trouble believing that Amazon has a team of techs scouring returns for hacks - it just isn't worth their time.

Have you tried a "reset to factory defaults?"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Elk said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. The manufacturing flaws are unrelated to the hack. I also have trouble believing that Amazon has a team of techs scouring returns for hacks - it just isn't worth their time.
> 
> Have you tried a "reset to factory defaults?"


I agree. . . . .

And I don't think 'reset to factory' removes Hacks. . . . .

That said, I don't have any on my Kindle so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I don't think 'reset to factory' removes Hacks. . . . .


I don't know either, but don't want to try it just to find out.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree. . . . .
> 
> And I don't think 'reset to factory' removes Hacks. . . . .
> 
> That said, I don't have any on my Kindle so I can't say for sure.


Ann, 'reset to factory defaults' does remove hacks. I sold my K2 and I did a reset before I mailed it off, my screensaver hack and my font hack were both gone after I did that.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

domisa said:


> Help, help, help - please!
> 
> I used the ScreenSaver Hack and it works wonderfully. But now I have to send my Kindle3 back because of manufacturer flaws and want to remove the hack before I send it in. I can't get the un-install to work. Can anyone help me figure this out. I have only done the one for ScreenSavers not the fonts etc.
> 
> ...


Easy peasy. Go into your settings page and select 'restore to factory settings'. It wipes EVERYTHING!


----------

